# hi my 7 year old has kidney issues



## chandras27 (May 29, 2017)

hello everyone, im new to this forum.
My little boy is only 7 years old , 2 years ago he got really sick i took him to the vet and they said he had kidney failure ,i started him on a kidney diet right away but he didnt like it so after one year on it i took him off and began feeding him beniful wet food.He is very skinny and will not eat his food ,lately hes been shaking all day and his eyes look droopy and sad ,he was never a big eater ,im so lost ,my heart is hurting .does anyone know anything about this disease?? he also drinks alot and urinates alot .please help me ...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww your poor boy - what do the vets say about him now? 

Sorry I have no experience of kidney disease


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi
Like 2ndhand, I'm really sorry that your dog is having such a hard time. It must be very uncomfortable for your dog and very worrying for you.

He does sound really, really unwell and is quite likely in pain: if you haven't already, I would be taking him back to the vet as soon as you possibly can. Kidney disease is very serious.

The food you are feeding (Beneful) has a very low rating on a highly respected dog food comparison website (http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/beneful-dog-food-dry/). If you look at the ingredients, you can see that many are deemed to be controversial and just generally, the 'food' is full of hard to digest and not particularly useful fillers (things your dog definitely doesn't need like soy and corn - they're just cheap and keep production costs down but don't help your dog). I believe that for kidney disease a low protein diet is recommended, but the sources of protein need to be really good quality.

I think you'd be well advised to see a canine nutritionist (not a vet as they are not really trained in canine nutrition) so that you can be properly advised as to which foods will benefit your dog.

I would also recommend joining the Canine Health group run by Canine Health Concern on facebook. There are lots of knowledgeable people in that group who will be better placed to advise you about supportive treatments for your dog.

I really hope this helps. Please let us know how you and your dog get on.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope your dog is feeling better, it's horrible having them be poorly.

Just wanted to add that we have an ancient cat, 23 this Fall, who started with kidney failure a couple of years ago. Naturally we thought it was game over. She was drinking a lot and vomiting. The vet put her on Fortekor and an antacid and things settled down. She wouldn't touch the kidney diet and I read that they'll die of starvation before they'll die from the kidney disease so we now feed her regular food plus as many cat treats as she wants. Normally I am not into natural supplements and that sort of thing but my daughter (Walnut is her cat) worked at a place that sold holistic pet products online and wanted to try her on this product called Spark that many customers really loved. It's a green powder you sprinkle on their food. Our other cats detest it but Walnut loves it and wolfs it down. She has put on weight, is off the meds and goes out daily to torment the squirrels. People here will confirm that I am *not* a product pusher and I swear I have no commercial interest in this product. Maybe the company would be willing to send a small test amount to see if your dog will eat it?

Another odd tip I learned is to feed and water them with their dishes elevated. If you could find a way to have your dog eat with front paws up on a low table it might help. I have no idea why this works but it helps.

Good luck with your boy and please let us know how he is doing.


----------

